# Hevi Shot Speed Ball Pics...



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Several have asked about pics of the boxes of Hevi Shot Speed Ball sooo here you go...























































If you want details of anything more about Speed Ball feel free to ask away. I understand it may not be for everyone and that's fine. If you don't care for it, please be an adult and keep your comments to yourself.


----------

